# Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?



## Veit (7. Oktober 2006)

Hatte neulich in der Rute und Rolle einen Bericht vom D. Isaiasch gelesen, wo drin stand, dass bei Vollmond die Zander schlechter beißen als bei übrigen Mondphasen. Ein ähnlicher Artikel von U. Beyer war vor einiger Zeit im Blinker zu lesen.
Nun war ich heute an der Elbe wo ich im Normalfall immer mindestens einen Zander fange und diesmal (momentan ist Vollmond) hatten wir bei zeitweise vier Anglern, die auch alle was drauf haben in Sachen Spinnfischen nur einen einzigen Zander. 
Auch sonst muss ich, wenn ich jetzt mal bewußt zurückblicke sagen, dass ich bei "wenig" Mond mehr Zander gefangen habe als an den Tagen rund um Vollmond. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bezüglich der Mondphase und dem daraus resultierenden Beißverhalten von Zandern und Hechten???


----------



## arno (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Kommt bestimmt aufs Gewässer an.
Ich meine, bei einem kleinen gewässer kann Dich der Zander bestimmt auch am Ufer sehen.
Also sollte man sich bei Vollmond sicher erstmal in den Schatten setzen.Wenn dann auch noch die Fänge Rückläufig sind kann man sich wohl ein urteil erlauben.


----------



## honeybee (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Erfahrenen Angler sagen auch, das bei Vollmond nicht viel geht. Besser sei wohl abnehmender Mond.....am besten gleich nach Vollmond.

Ob was dran ist.....k.a.


----------



## Der-Hechter (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Hier bei Bremen gabs heute sehr starke Fischaktivitäten. Ich konnte mehrere Hechte fangen und sehr viele rauben sehen.:k:m Vollmond ist toll!!!


----------



## Veit (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

@ Der Hechter: Jo, Hechte hatten wir heute auch 2 und einen verloren. Bedenkt man, dass die Elbe nicht so das Topp-Hechtgewässer ist, war das schon ok. In dem Beyer-Artikel stand wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auch, dass Hecht bei Vollmond wohl ganz gut geht, von daher passt das ja eigentlich, zumal ein Freund von mir vorgestern auch gut Hechte gefangen hatte.


----------



## arno (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Jo, ich hab auch schon um 2 Uhr Morgens bei Vollmond einen Hecht gefangen.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

da gibt es wirkliche "Beißkalender" für Zander bei den verschiedenen Mondphasen! Angeblich sollen zunehmende Mondphasen wohl die besten sein ... |bla:
aufgrung meiner nicht wirklich regelmäßigen Stunden am Wasser konnte ich das leider nicht so richtig mal austesten ....


----------



## Der-Hechter (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

also das war gestern wirklich so gut, das muss echt daran liegen:l


----------



## mad (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

servus veit,

schreibe schon längere zeit alles auf wenn ich einen schönen zander, hecht,oder waller gefangen habe. vom mond über wasserstand, luftdruck usw, gerade bei zander ist es hier (Donau) bei vollmond immer schwer einen zu fangen.
ob es wirklich der vollmond ist #c glaube man sucht gerne einen grund warum nichts gebissen hat.


----------



## arno (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Moin!
Da ich jetzt wieder mit zwei Fingern schreiben kann, werde ich heute mal nen Angelversuch starten.
Wenns ganz gut klappt, werde ich mit Sohnemann über Nacht bleiben.
Und Morgen berichten ob was ging bei Vollmond.
Wir haben hier Südwind für Heute Abend mit 2 km\h und 9 bis 13 Grad und einen Luftdruck von 1023.


----------



## Interesierter (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*



Veit schrieb:


> Hatte neulich in der Rute und Rolle einen Bericht vom D. Isaiasch gelesen, wo drin stand, dass bei Vollmond die Zander schlechter beißen als bei übrigen Mondphasen. Ein ähnlicher Artikel von U. Beyer war vor einiger Zeit im Blinker zu lesen.
> Nun war ich heute an der Elbe wo ich im Normalfall immer mindestens einen Zander fange und diesmal (momentan ist Vollmond) hatten wir bei zeitweise vier Anglern, die auch alle was drauf haben in Sachen Spinnfischen nur einen einzigen Zander.
> Auch sonst muss ich, wenn ich jetzt mal bewußt zurückblicke sagen, dass ich bei "wenig" Mond mehr Zander gefangen habe als an den Tagen rund um Vollmond.
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bezüglich der Mondphase und dem daraus resultierenden Beißverhalten von Zandern und Hechten???



Also Veit ich habe da ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht beim Spinnfischen, gerade bei Vollmond haben wir nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit sehr gut auf Gummifisch Zander gefangen, bei Neumond dagegen fast keine Bisse gehabt.


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Danke für die Meinungen erstmal!
Mir gings bei meiner frage nicht primär um die Nachtangellei sondern auch darum ob es während einer Vollmondphase auch am Tage schlechter auf Zander läuft. 
Werde mir mal in den nächsten Tagen die Mühe machen und mein persönliches Fangbuch mit dem Mondphasenkalender abgleichen. Leider habe ich es bisher versäumt die Mondphasen dort einzutragen.    


@ Interessierter: Bei mir eher umgekehrt, wenn ich jetzt so überlege, aber daran sieht man, dass es wahrscheinlich auch vom Gewässer abhängig ist. 
@ mad: Da haste wohl recht mit der Suche nach Gründen  Wobei ich mich auch nicht von ungünstigen Bedingungen egal in welcher Form vom Angeln abschrecken lassen.


----------



## tanner (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

@Interessierter - Spinfischen ist bei uns während der Dunkelheit verboten - wird bei euch bestimmt nicht anders sein


----------



## Interesierter (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*



tanner schrieb:


> @Interessierter - Spinfischen ist bei uns während der Dunkelheit verboten - wird bei euch bestimmt nicht anders sein



Nein, ist es nicht! In Thüringen gibts da keine gesetzlichen Einschränkungen. Ist das bei euch etwa so? 

@ Veit

Die Erfahrungen betreffen allerdings nur stehende Gewässer. (Stauseen)


----------



## USA (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

...es liegt warscheinlich auch  eher am wind!
wenn z.b.(sagen die erfahrenen angelkollegen) bei uns westwind ist geht nix, aber bei ostwind ja
....aber das finde ich im allgemeinen lächerlich...


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

@ Interessierter: Ja, aber bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang dürfen wir hier aber auch und da isses ja auch schon fast dunkel. Es wird auch keiner mit der Stoppuhr schauen, ob man genau die Zeit eingehalten hat, falls es doch mal noch ne Viertelstunde länger geht. 
Nur übertreiben sollte man es halt auch nicht, wenn eine solche Regelung besteht.


----------



## Interesierter (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Interessierter: Ja, aber bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang dürfen wir hier aber auch und da isses ja auch schon fast dunkel. Es wird auch keiner mit der Stoppuhr schauen, ob man genau die Zeit eingehalten hat, falls es doch mal noch ne Viertelstunde länger geht.
> Nur übertreiben sollte man es halt auch nicht, wenn eine solche Regelung besteht.



Also bei uns gibts da keine Beschränkung und die ersten beiden Nachtstunden sind aus meiner Erfahrung nicht zu unterschätzen. |rolleyes  Ist das bei euch vom Verein/Verband oder vom Gesetzgeber aus so geregelt so? 

Also bei uns steht nix dazu in der Fischereiordnung. http://www.anglerverein-unstrut90.de/dokumente/FischereiVerordnung.pdf


----------



## tanner (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

stimmt bei euch gibts diese Beschränkung nicht, heute dürften wir bis 19:35 Uhr Spinangeln


----------



## Benny1982 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Also ich war am Donnerstag auf Zander Jagt, aber es ging nichts der ganze See war bis 21 Uhr ruhig dann fingen die Waller an zu jagen da gings ab aber Zander hat sich keiner blicken lassen :/


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Na da hatte ich ja Glück, dass ich heute um 19:30 Uhr (hab extra auf die Uhr geguckt) nen 50er Vollmond-Zander gewobbelt hab.


----------



## fox_2_k (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Mit welcher Begründung wird das Spinnfischen bei Nacht eigentlich verboten? Sehe darin keinen Sinn.


----------



## Benny1982 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*



fox_2_k schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung wird das Spinnfischen bei Nacht eigentlich verboten? Sehe darin keinen Sinn.



Dachte sich wohl einer der Superdenker da is das Verletzungsrisiko zu hoch anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären. #c

@Veit
Dann mal Petri zum Vollmondzander :m
Ich werd wohl mitte dieser Woche nochmal nen Versuch starten. Ist bei uns im See grad aber nich so toll da vor 3 Wochen Zander besetzt wurden aber halt alle um die 40-50cm da lass ichs dann mit Köderfisch will da nicht unbedingt die kleinen verangeln, der letzte von der Sorte hatte meinen Köfi geschluckt trotz anschlag direkt nach dem abtauchen meiner Pose. #d


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Hm also ich hab vorgestern 2 Zander gefangen der Mond sah aber noch relativ voll aus (ich glaube der müsste inzwischend aber schon wieder abnehmend sein oder?) Allerdings kamen beide Bisse tagsüber einer um 9 und der zweite um 17 Uhr. Wobei der erste auf Spinner und der zweite auf köfi ging. Da ich dort sonst nicht viel Zander fange war das schon erstaunlich.


----------



## arno (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Moin.
Ich war dann bis 2 Uhr Heute früh mit Sohn angeln.
Gebissen haben Kaulbarsche auf Fischfetzen.
Als wir ankamen tat sich noch was im wasser, dann wurds dunkel, auch da war noch Bewegung im Wasser, dann kam der Mond und schluss war.
Mh, Zufall?!?
Hab aber ne Menge großer barsche gesehen.
Die Stelle werd ich mal öfters angehen.


----------



## Knobbes (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mondphasen - Einfluss auf Zanderfänge?*

Wollte mal fragen ob ihr jetzt inzwischen mehr dazu wisst?


----------

